# XM or Sirius Playlist



## dcowboy7

is there any where to get the playlist of what was played on them in say like the last 48 hours or so ?

i can get for regular radio stations but i cant find for them.


----------



## xzi

dcowboy7 said:


> is there any where to get the playlist of what was played on them in say like the last 48 hours or so ?
> 
> i can get for regular radio stations but i cant find for them.


Try these...

XM:

http://www.xmfan.com/guide.php

http://www.xmmonitor.com/now/extern...id=-1&rUname=Anonymous&rHash=7f942543485397eb

SIRIUS:

http://www.dogstarradio.com/now_playing.php

Official Sites:

http://www.xmradio.com/onxm/full-channel-listing.xmc (only shows what's on now)


----------



## dcowboy7

xzi said:


> Try these...
> 
> XM:
> 
> http://www.xmfan.com/guide.php
> 
> http://www.xmmonitor.com/now/extern...id=-1&rUname=Anonymous&rHash=7f942543485397eb
> 
> SIRIUS:
> 
> http://www.dogstarradio.com/now_playing.php
> 
> Official Sites:
> 
> http://www.xmradio.com/onxm/full-channel-listing.xmc (only shows what's on now)


yea those only show current....trying to get for example 8:00-9:00 yesterday.


----------



## bradneal

Interesting. I always wondered if there was a way to track the Sirius playlists. We listen to many of the decade channels as well as The Bridge and it just seems like they repeat the same songs too frequently.


----------

